# schnelle Mustererkennung in Bildern?



## Nud3l (10. September 2008)

Hi 

ich habe ein kleines Problem ich möchte aus einem Bild möglichst schnell die Ausrichtung eines Schachbrett es ermitteln. 

Das soll heißen das Schachbrett kann gekippt gedreht oder sonst wie auf den Bild sein 
Die Drehungen möchte ich später möglichst schnell berechnen. 

Ich habe jetzt einen Ansatz ausprobiert, der war mir eindeutig zu langsam. Ich bekomme dass Bild nur in knapp unter einer Sekunde berechnet

Bei diesem Ansatz habe ich die Schnittpunkte in der Mitte ermittelt also wo weiße und schwarze Kästchen zusammen treffen. Dafür habe ich mir jedes 4 Pixel an geschaut und und ein Quadrat um dieses Pixel gebildet wenn die gegenüberliegenden Eckpunkte gleich waren habe ich nach den über gang von schwarz nach weiß gesucht.
Falls die zu traf habe ich die Linien des Quadrates verfolgt und versucht den Übergang zwischen schwarz und weiß zu ermitteln in dem ich immer 4 Pixel rechts und 4 Pixel links die Farben addiert und durch einander geteilt so das ich beim Übergang die grösste zahl bekomme. mit diesen 4 Punkten habe ich dann ein kreuz gemacht und den schnitt punkt berechnet. Mit diesem Algorithmus bekomme ich astrein jeden Übergang  und kann damit die Position bestimmen. 

Nur ist der Algo viel zu langsam hat einer Idee wie ich ihn schneller bekomme oder einen anderen Ansatz. Ich habe schon an Schwerpunkt finden gedacht aber ka ob das nen sinnvoller Ansatz wäre. 

PS: ka ob dies der richtige Bereich im Forum ist wenn nicht ruhig verschieben

Ach ja habe alles in VB programmiert könnte auch an der Programmiersprache liegen das es so langsam ist.


----------

